# BERLIN | Upside Berlin - Max & Moritz | 95m | 26 fl | 85m | 23 fl | U/C



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Max & Moritz* | Mediaspree | Friedrichshain
*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain (Mediaspree) | On Hold


Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669876

Official websites: http://www.wohnkompanie.de/friedrichshain-max-und-moritz.html
http://www.noefer.de/projekte/show/max-moritz-berlin-friedrichshain
 

*Project Facts*


address: Mariane-von-Rantzau-Straße 2


developer: DIE WOHNKOMPANIE


architects: Nöfer Architekten


floor area: 60.000 m²


463 apartments and commercial units


expected comletion: 2017


*Current Renderings*



























(c)Nöfer architects


*Current Picture*









(c)pic by me


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank's for making a thread for this project. I like the Max & Moritz towers. They have a nice historical feel to them without being kitsch.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah i like them too.
A very classic and classy design. 
My favourite project in the area of Mediaspree in the moment and i'm hoping for more projects like this.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A few older pictures with a good view inside of the construction site by (c)Ludi



Ludi said:


> _Bilder von mir_


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*New Project Name*

After a long brake of almost one and a half year without any noticeable progress on the construction site 
there are now some good news regarding this project.
The towers are now marketed under the name "Upside Berlin" and a new teaser-website was created. 
>>CLICK<<
On this website there is a new rendering to be seen. Luckily the design didn't change at all.

*
New Rendering*









(c)Upside Berlin


*Current Situation*

This is the situation for one and a half year now. Noting changed at all.









(c)picture by BeenTrillBerlin[/CENTER]


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice ^^


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

It would be nice if the towers didn't have holes poked into them like Swiss cheese.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

RegentHouse said:


> It would be nice if the towers didn't have holes poked into them like Swiss cheese.


The alternative would be outward balconies. 

In Germany, apartments are basically un-sellable without a balcony.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Well then, line all the crevices up for architectural consistency like the upper two levels of the base.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## herculesboat (Apr 17, 2016)

RegentHouse said:


> It would be nice if the towers didn't have holes poked into them like Swiss cheese.


I agree with you that It would be nice if the towers didn't have holes poked into them like Swiss cheese.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Construction continues this month!*

Good news regarding this project!
The long break of almost 2 years is now over ... the project found a new owner and the construction of the both towers (95m and 85m) is going to be continued this month.
There are also some new renderings.

more renderings and source here













































(c)Nöfer Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

The official website was launched recently, the sale of the apartments began and the construction finally continued.
The project is not ON HOLD anymore :cheers:


----------



## Sineva (Sep 25, 2017)

Renderings IMO look quite average. We will see the result.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The curved corners and what seems like travertine marble will make these classy buildings.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*These two are finally under construction again!
The project took a 2 year break but the work was continued this week kay:
The first two cranes are standing ... 3 more to go.*



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier ist reger Betrieb, insgesamt sollten bald 5 Kräne stehen soweit ich das erkennen konnte. Im hinteren Teil des Baufeldes zur S Bahntrasse geht es wohl schon nach oben.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fabulous, finally! kay:

Should be posted at the general Berlin projects thread, too.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Did this yesterday ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Current progress:



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Bilder von gestern. Der 5. Kran wird noch hochgezogen und unter der S Bahntrasse befindet sich ein Showroom.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144024355#post144024355


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.10.19



dubaibobby said:


> Ich konnte heute kurz mit einem Bauarbeiter sprechen. Demnach braucht man gegenwärtig 3 - 4 Wochen für eine Etage. Anfang nächsten Jahres soll sich das Tempo auf zwei Wochen pro Etage erhöhen. Trotz der einigermaßen langsamen Geschwindigkeit freue ich mich doch sehr, dass es jetzt endlich in die Höhe geht, ich hatte das Projekt schon fast aufgegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Starting to rise a bit qicker now.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4PbdnDopdP/


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

13.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr.


Rohbau Max und Moritz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Rohbau Max und Moritz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Rohbau Max und Moritz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Pretty slow progress. 10/11th floor under construction right now.



dubaibobby said:


> Update heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

30.12.19

Sloooow progress



dubaibobby said:


> Hm, ok ja.
> 
> Today
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Construction speed seems to increase. 2 weeks per floor apparently.

Picture by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM









Picture by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

my picture


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog


















pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Work seems to be starting on the facade soon. 14th floor U/C.

pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog




































pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

19.03.20



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## rickros720 (Apr 5, 2020)

can someone tell me please where i can see the archtictual plan ? and how i can get info about the plot size and apartments ? thanks


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a floor plan.
Got it from this page, where you can find more detailed plans of the apartments aswell.









LINK


----------



## rickros720 (Apr 5, 2020)

thanks im looking for devlop an 17000m2 plot in my country. i want to look for intresting examples in the world for something like that . im looking for between 500-850 apartments to built on this plot. need to see how to use the best way possible to make it not look too much like slums. if you have any projects from 15000m2 - 25000m2 plot i would like to hear about these kind of project ! thanks alot


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

by dubaibobby

Today








































































Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

09.08.20













































Pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

From a month ago














































Pictures by dubaibobby


----------

